# Quiz anyone??



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

come & play in the Lounge


The Expat Forum Lounge Quiz - Daily Trivia Game


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



xabiachica said:


> come & play in the Lounge
> 
> 
> The Expat Forum Lounge Quiz - Daily Trivia Game


Good post i went onto it when you put it on the Lounge.

A link below is to the Lounge for those who may be interested.

Peter

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-lounge/


----------

